# Foals born sorrel that turn palomino I would love to see photos



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey,

I would like to see photos of foals born sorrel that turn palomino.

I have a foal born sorrel pinto. her sire is palomino and dam is black pinto(smokey black pinto,because her sire is buckskin but not tested)

I sure she will stay sorrel pinto but wouldn't it be neat if she had the cream gene









She has lighten alot since birth photo at 5 days


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think your foal looks like she is palomino. She looks to be sorrel to stay.


----------



## supaspot (Apr 5, 2012)

sorry to disappoint but I dont think your baby will be pally either


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2012)

She looks like she's going to be a real pretty red and white. Here's a page for a filly, Bliss, we had that I thought might be sorrel right at first but she is palomino. Lots of pictures of her on her page





http://www.whinny4me.com/bliss-page.html


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful baby




)

My 2010 colt Amir's Phoenix, was born very red, but it was clear he is palomino as soon as he dried off,, and testing has verified it.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2012)

I couldn't get the photos of Bliss before to load (on my phone), but here they are. I did wonder at first what color she'd pick!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh! And Derby... he sure looked red as a baby boy:


----------



## streaker (Apr 5, 2012)

Clear Brooks CK Hanky Panky was born sorrel, but shedded out his foal coat to palomino. As a foal he even had a red mane and tail, Now they are snow white.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2012)

streaker said:


> Clear Brooks CK Hanky Panky was born sorrel, but shedded out his foal coat to palomino. As a foal he even had a red mane and tail, Now they are snow white.


WOW!!! What a gorgeous guy


----------



## earthchild (Apr 5, 2012)

That's amazing about Hanky Panky!


----------



## Skylight_minis (Apr 5, 2012)

I had one born sunset orange with pink skin. Couldnt figure out what color that was. Didnt really think Chestnut but didnt scream palomino either lol. Didnt know at the time that her mom was a sliver smokey black so was carrying cream. Sire was black and white. After a few days her skin darkened up and her coat just kept getting lighter. Ended up light palomino within a few weeks.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 5, 2012)

wow what pretty horses





I am amazed how some sorrel did turn out to be real nice palomino





I know the test is $25. I would love to test her for peace of mind even if she is sorrel pinto.I think everyone would be STOCK if she had the cream gene


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 5, 2012)

streaker said:


> Clear Brooks CK Hanky Panky was born sorrel, but shedded out his foal coat to palomino. As a foal he even had a red mane and tail, Now they are snow white.


this is the color sorrel she looks like in person WOW NICE horse very handsome How long did it take for him to change color.Do you have photos showing color change in steps

The sire to my filly is palomino like your mare.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 6, 2012)

I was so sure this filly was sorrel I registered her as such!





The first pic was taken at about 10 mins old. The second one is at about one week. The third was taken as a 3 year old.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it's interesting how "red" the tail and especially the mane is for it eventually to turn so snow white. Color is a very cool and interesting thing to learn about.


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 6, 2012)

A dark Palomino foal can look like a chestnut/sorrel until dry. They can even look like they have a red mane and tail, but if you look closely at the mane and tail, one can see the white underneath. I have had several born very dark that looked bay or sorrel at birth, but then when dry, turned out to be buckskin or palomino. Sorry to say that your boy looks like a sorrel pinto., though there is nothing wrong with the sorrels. They are the easiest to show, clip and hide dirt. Also, when saving, one can make their heads look batter than they really are.

i am not sure why people get so upset when their foals turn out to be sorrels rather than palomino. Some of the top farms have mostly sorrels. Like Establo, First Knight etc.


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 6, 2012)

Jill.. Have you tested Bliss ? I ask because I wonder if she is Red Dun only ?

My mare Moose is red dun, tested Cream neg.. and looks Very similar. Just curious


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 6, 2012)

streaker said:


> Clear Brooks CK Hanky Panky was born sorrel, but shedded out his foal coat to palomino. As a foal he even had a red mane and tail, Now they are snow white.


 Hank got a hair dye job didn't he?.... hehehe AMAZING !! He's def a pally !!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, Sandy --

Their colors do look similar. Bliss has a lot of dapples, and she is much lighter in winter. I think she's palomino, but I could test her. I'd have said your lady bug looks either palomino or silver bay from the picture. DunIT (sire) does carry cream dilute... and Bliss has a faint dorsal, so maybe! Her half brother, Trooper, is a red dun but he looks red dun vs. palomino. That peachy kind of color vs. golden and not quite a white mane and tail.

Thanks for the food for thought





Jill


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks for information you all





Don't take me the wrong way.I love sorrels to. I was just hoping for palomino or buckskin from these two





I have a sorrel pinto mare who is great she is the granddam of the filly


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Apr 7, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I was so sure this filly was sorrel I registered her as such!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That 10 minutes old picture is about the cutest lil' face I've ever seen!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 7, 2012)

Reijel said:


> That 10 minutes old picture is about the cutest lil' face I've ever seen!


Thanks! I love how her ears are still plastered back!


----------



## tagalong (Apr 8, 2012)

> Clear Brooks CK Hanky Panky was born sorrel, but shedded out his foal coat to palomino. As a foal he even had a red mane and tail, Now they are snow white.


But if he is a true palomino, he was not actually born a sorrel - he just looked like one and was really a palomino all along!





Another thing to consider - some light sorrels with very flaxen mane and tail are occasionally mis-IDed as palominos. A friend swore that her filly was a palomino (and she looked like one) - but from a chestnut and a black (no chance of smokey there - although the sire was buckskin the cream gene was not passed on) it was not possible. Sure enough, testing proved that the filly was indeed a sorrel!

*Jill*, I love Bliss' face!





But this pic...

/monthly_04_2012/post-3476-0-16437200-1333738829.jpg

... is great! She looks mad!


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2012)

tagalong said:


> A friend swore that her filly was a palomino (and she looked like one) - but from a chestnut and a black (no chance of smokey there


thats not actually true , black horses can carry cream and red and it wouldnt be visable so it is possible that the stallion could have passed those genes on and produced a palomino even if in this case he didnt


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2012)

I wasnt she if this one was pally as she was red when wet then went pale and is gradually going dark again , lol


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2012)

what colour is this one ? do you think she could be one too , her mane does seem to getting a few pale hairs in , silver bay mum and silver smoky black dad


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2012)

supaspot said:


> what colour is this one ? do you think she could be one too , her mane does seem to getting a few pale hairs in , silver bay mum and silver smoky black dad


Silver Bay?


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2012)

chandab said:


> Silver Bay?


I think so, too


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2012)

Thankyou  thats great !!!I did post her as silver bay (on face book) when she was born but so many people told me she is chestnut/sorrel I began to wonder especially then I clipped a little hair and thought they may be right , I guess silver bay expresses differently in big horses !


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2012)

supaspot said:


> Thankyou  thats great !!!I did post her as silver bay (on face book) when she was born but so many people told me she is chestnut/sorrel I began to wonder especially then I clipped a little hair and thought they may be right , I guess silver bay expresses differently in big horses !


What color did she look where you clipped her?	My silver bay mare looks very golden when in full coat, but silvery grey/white when clipped. [My sorrel mare just looks lighter red when clipped.]

There are so many shades of silver bay, especially in minis.

This mare is silver bay:




and, very winter woolie:




She's been color tested as EE,Aa, no cream (silver wasn't available when she was tested), and we think she is also dun.

this gelding is silver bay (probably silver bay varnish roan appy):




Sorry I don't have a decent picture that shows his coloring (he's been sick off and on since he was given to me, just found out he has Cushings in November, he's going great now, just needs to gain a little more weight).

Not sure if this picture shows his color better or not:


----------



## tagalong (Apr 8, 2012)

> it is possible that the stallion could have passed those genes on and produced a palomino even if in this case he didnt


No, he couldn't - he did not get a dilute gene from his buckskin sire as per his DNA test. No chance of producing a palomino when he was bred to the sorrel mare who also did not have any dilute genes!


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2012)

I didnt clip all of her , just a bit of face , she looks red but the bridge of her nose has a silvery look to it , sorry I dont have a pic of that


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2012)

supaspot said:


> thats not actually true , black horses can carry cream and red and it wouldnt be visable so it is possible that the stallion could have passed those genes on and produced a palomino even if in this case he didnt






tagalong said:


> No, he couldn't - he did not get a dilute gene from his buckskin sire as per his DNA test. No chance of producing a palomino when he was bred to the sorrel mare who also did not have any dilute genes!



I did actually say that black horses ( meaning black horses in general) can carry cream ..even if in this case he didnt

sorry maybe I didnt word it clearly enough


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2012)

supaspot said:


> I didnt clip all of her , just a bit of face , she looks red but the bridge of her nose has a silvery look to it , sorry I dont have a pic of that


Looking at that clipped picture, now I'm leaning towards sorrel, based on the red undercoat (and how my silver bay clips compared to how my sorrel clips).


----------

